
Ask HN: Show a webpage's metadata in a popup when you hover over its link? - shash7
Hey folks I&#x27;m trying to validate an idea for a browser extension which shows a popup when you hover over a link. This popup shows metadata of that webpage including comment count, followers, following, etc and other metrics.<p>I&#x27;ve been working on this for a few months and I enjoy using it. It has saved a lot of my time browsing large lists of links(Eg: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nuxt-community&#x2F;awesome-nuxt)<p>Would you be interested in using something like this?
Here&#x27;s a small preview: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;linkpreviews.io
======
moxylush
Sure. It would be cool if it read the URL's JSON-LD / OpenGraph structured
data then displayed a thumbnail image. Maybe show a summary of outgoing links
and incoming links for SEO analysis.

~~~
shash7
Yep, it does exactly that right now. It doesn't show anything SEO related
although with enough demand I can make that work too.

Checkout this preview here: [https://linkpreview.io](https://linkpreview.io)

------
shash7
Edit: Here's a preview gif: [https://linkpreviews.io](https://linkpreviews.io)

